# what is this plant?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

I took it from one of my mom's pots. It kinda looks like pothos, is it?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Arrow plant.

It's a frickin' weed.

Trim it now or it will take over!

Just kidding. Barely.

s


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Enclosure looks great so far ortega. Any more pics? And have you decided what type of mantella to get?

M.N


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

*no i have not*

decided what to put in it yet!!! it is so hard to decide, I want them all. Each frog has its ups and downs. I am going to the toronto reptile show on sunday and plan to buy a pair or trio there.. I'm excited. Its going to come down to looks and active ones that do not tend to be shy.......whats your fav arrow frogs, got any sugestions for me??? Here some more pics Moe...enjoy...









English ivy; arrow plant (right?); some kind of wild moss from the forest; home made coco huts; drift wood; cork bark; coco fiber substrate; gravel with partial false bottom(margerine container), but no frogs yet!!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

That plant is one of many Syngonium cultivars that exist today. They are very hardy plants, and grow very well in terrariums. You will probably have to trim it from time to time... but it isn't that bad, and you can make more plants from the cuttings  . It isn't a Pothos or Philodendron, but is closely related to the philos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, I definitely agree with the other guys on this...Syngonium (arrow-head plant). The normaal form does grow very tall and very fast! I met the ladies of Quality Captives yesterday to pick up and trade frogs and recieved a miniature syngonium!! I've always loved these plants for their awesome foliage so I'm very excited about having one that stays small and doesn't bust through the top of the viv. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

*so*

its an arrow plant that will need trimming often, and will do well in a vivarium. I guess this is the perfect plant for a beginner because it growes well and has minimal requirements. Perfect!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

They can climb walls to, the pathos and arrow plants go up my house and trees in front yard, the pothos leaves are huge! almost 12 inches long.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: no i have not*



ortega said:


> decided what to put in it yet!!! it is so hard to decide, I want them all. Each frog has its ups and downs. I am going to the toronto reptile show on sunday and plan to buy a pair or trio there.. I'm excited. Its going to come down to looks and active ones that do not tend to be shy.......whats your fav arrow frogs, got any sugestions for me???


If it were me, I'd go with a pair of leucs. B)


----------

